# Dudley the Tiger Oscar



## mrmikk (Feb 9, 2008)

Thought I'd share a few pics of my new Tiger Oscar, Dudley.

Does anyone else on APS keep Oscars? Would love to see your pics and any keeping tips would be good too.


----------



## Nbates (Feb 9, 2008)

I used to keep one that was about 50cm, He was an angry S.O.B 
I have a video of him somewhere atacking the glass to try to get to my son


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't have any oscars but do have a few other fish. Been trying to work out how to squeeze another tank in so I can get one. What size tank do you have him in?


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 9, 2008)

Tsubakai said:


> I don't have any oscars but do have a few other fish. Been trying to work out how to squeeze another tank in so I can get one. What size tank do you have him in?


 
I have him in a 3' tank, 180L. I hope it is big enough for him.


----------



## Nbates (Feb 9, 2008)

Your going to need a bigger tank buddy,
Minimum is 4x2x2 and the only decent filtration for oscars are canister/sump.
Undergravel filters are useless because he will dig the substrate up


----------



## Nbates (Feb 9, 2008)

please delete


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 9, 2008)

Nbates said:


> Your going to need a bigger tank buddy,
> Minimum is 4x2x2 and the only decent filtration for oscars are canister/sump.
> Undergravel filters are useless because he will dig the substrate up


 
I have a canister filter set up for him, I knew they were notorious for digging substrate up. I will see how he goes in the tank I have him in for the time being. I was restricted to 3' as I wanted to incorporate the tank into the wall of my bar as you can see in the first pic.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Feb 9, 2008)

we are not alowed to keep oscars in darwin. jealous!!


----------



## dansfish4tea (Feb 9, 2008)

the was an oscar which was caught 

in a fresh river in sa a few yrs ago it out grow the tank and they let him go and it survived

i had a couple of oscars but since changed to differnt fish

dan


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 9, 2008)

Dabool said:


> we are not alowed to keep oscars in darwin. jealous!!


 

Do you know what the reason is for that?


----------



## Rossagon (Feb 10, 2008)

I had a pair of Oscars for somewhere around 7 years. They would spawn every time i did a major water change. Managed to raise a couple of hundred fry, but never made much out of them. I had them in a 4x2x2 with a trickle filter and 2ft sump pumping 2000ltr's p/hr. They are very messy fish and need good filtration. They both passed on within a couple of months of each other, don't know what did it as the water quality was spot on (even though they can cope with the water parameters being way off ideal), I'm hoping it was old age (no HITH was present)

Anyway bud, good luck with him, and get him a bigger tank. He'll arrange it to how he likes. Whenever i would move rocks, driftwood, they would push and pull on them for hours to get them back to the way they liked the tank set up.

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## nalda baxter (Feb 10, 2008)

*oscar*

Hi mrmikk,
This is our Oscar.nammed of course Oscar!!! He is quite easy to look after,he has a box filter which works really well for him,2yrs old now, in 3ft tank,I love the colour of the Tiger Oscars, your fish looks really nice..... ours eats pellets,worms & meat. thanx for sharing your pics . nal.( : :shock:


----------



## PremierPythons (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Mrmikk,

I kept Oscars for years. I had one named 'Chef' and one named 'Olivia'. I had Olivia for years - IMO they're the most intelligent fish you can keep. She used to absolutely love woodies thrown onto the surface!


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 10, 2008)

HI Nal, Thanks for posting your Oscar pics, he looks great! I also bought 6 freshwatershrimp and put them in there with him when I got him home. All day the shrimp alluded him and hid and I thought they may just live in there with him. Awoke this morning and no shrimp, I guess Oscars hunt better at night. I am thinking of putting another cannister filter in my tank because he is a bit of a grot.

Hi Premier, That they are, I can see this guy already checking things out and very inquisitive. I know why people get hooked on them.


----------



## kakariki (Feb 10, 2008)

Dudley looks great. We have 2 Oscars, both are in 3ft tanks atm. Fluffy is the black & red one. He lives alone. I did put him & Ollie, the white one, together but Fluffy attacked him. I put both in a new tank at the same time but I guess Fluffy is just grumpy. Ollie share with an Angelfish which attacked our other fish. Does Dudley sulk? Mine do. When I clean out the tanks They just lie in the bottom of the tank when they are put back. On their side!! And when I changed tanks they wouldn't eat & kept trying to jump out. Crazy fish!!!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 10, 2008)

i had the pleasure of catching a oscar in the wild in brazil while we were pirhana fishing.the locals wanted to eat it ,but i didn't have the heart to do it after having owned many of them.didn't get a photo because i was chest deep in water but heres some photos of the pirhanas.


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 16, 2008)

slimebo said:


> i had the pleasure of catching a oscar in the wild in brazil while we were pirhana fishing.the locals wanted to eat it ,but i didn't have the heart to do it after having owned many of them.didn't get a photo because i was chest deep in water but heres some photos of the pirhanas.


 
They've got some teeth on them those guys, I wouldn't like to tak a bite from one of them


----------



## ScalyMung (Feb 17, 2008)

Ive got 2 both tigers, ones an albino. They are 1 1/2 years old and 8 inches long. Ive taught the albino to jump out of the water [ about 4-5 inches ] and take those frozen blocks [ from pet supplies ] from my fingers. They live by themselves,cause the normal one hates everthing. They can see the freezer from where they, are which is about 25 foot away and on a 45 degree angle .They watch me at feed time getting food out from freezer and they go crazy before i close the freeezer door. I kept one years ago and use to go down to the murry river,and catch mosquito fish and european carp to feed to her [ she laid eggs once ] She use to round up the mosquto fish into a tight school and pick em off over a couple of days, but the carp which where usally 1/2 to 3/4 the size of her. She whould consume every last bit at night time only with a lot of splashing to wake you up. I hope you enjoy these highly intelligent fish as much as i have over the years...deano..


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 7, 2008)

A couple of recent pics of Dudley and his refurbished tank. Cannister filter had to go and an external 1200L/hr filter used in its place, because he is such a grot at feeding time, especially when I feed him earthworms, shrimp or crays.

He has got a great personality and mimics you when you put your face up to his tank, he knows when feeding time is and waits patiently. They are more work than your average goldfish, but a lot more rewarding.


----------



## Jen (Apr 7, 2008)

I had 2 at home (nsw) in a 6 foot tank, they have a couple of pleckies in with them, there are pics on here somewhere, i don't have them on this computer. Mine loved grasshoppers and any other bugs like moths etc.


----------



## HoffOff (Apr 7, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> Thought I'd share a few pics of my new Tiger Oscar, Dudley.
> 
> Does anyone else on APS keep Oscars? Would love to see your pics and any keeping tips would be good too.




My dad Used to breed them They have so much personality!


----------

